# What are your other names?



## Minish (Jun 27, 2008)

So, I'm pretty sure you don't use the same name everywhere, right? Please explain your nicknames if possible!

IRL

*Jolty*: Me and my friends made up nicknames for all of us, and I ended up with Jolty - derived from my initials JLT. All of my friends call me this most of the time. :D (and yes, it makes lurking the forums confusing now there's a Jolty here... x3)
*Jay*: Was my nickname for a long time when I was younger. I didn't like my full name, so I just shortened it to 'J' and... then came along Jay.

Online (not including the 200+ random past nicknames I've had)

*Cirrus* - From my favourite type of cloud. :3 Have been using this one for quite a while now.
*Minish* - I was signing up to my first discussion forum and saw my Christmas present Zelda: Minish Cap near me. Original...
*Koushin* - Japanese for 'March', the month of my birth. Used on Japanese music forums.
*Sarasuu* - My new YouTube account~ 'Sarasu' is a (probably bad) romanisation of Cirrus, and it was taken so I added an extra 'u'. =3
*Asena* - Or, more commonly, spiritofAsena. My e-mail account, and recently a username for places where Cirrus would be taken. Asena is a Turkish myth, of a wolf with a sky-blue mane who suckled a human child~ I love it, go Wiki it.

It's ironic that I have so little online usernames at the current time... anyway, EVERYONE!? =D


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha, JLT. XD
(sorry, Jennifer Laura Thomspon took over the role of Glinda in Wicked after Cheno and yeaaah)

Uh, I'm Dannichu more or less everywhere (including RL), and there are a couple of other names I used to write fanfiction under, I'm not telling you because it's all embarassingly bad :3

And Danni, obviously, and a few people call me Dee. 
My grandad also used to call me Half-Pint because I'm short. X3


----------



## Flora (Jun 27, 2008)

RANDOM LIST TIME!

In real life:

Rach: Well, that's my only nickname. ^^

Online:

Flora and Ashes: Flora comes from a roleplaying character, and Ashes...I'm obsessed with Ash.

FuroraKaijin: Flora and Ash in Japanese. Yay.

Queen of Hyper Squirrels:  A Pachirisu is a hyper squirrel.  Pachirisu are my favorite Pokemon. Thus: Queen of Hyper Squirrels.

lapraslover36: This was way back before D/P, and I loved Lapras.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Music Dragon on forums and the like. Generally.

Krinkenstein or Hathmoth for character names in games. Krinkenstein when I'm being less serious.

And that's it.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 27, 2008)

FlamingRuby-Serebii.net and YouTube
EmeraldSky-PokeCommunity
LightningTopaz-Bulbagarden
SparklingBlue-anyplace else
Shinediamond-anyplace else


----------



## Minish (Jun 27, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Haha, JLT. XD
> (sorry, Jennifer Laura Thomspon took over the role of Glinda in Wicked after Cheno and yeaaah)


...you are unbelievably geeky, d'you know that? XD


----------



## Jolty (Jun 27, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> So, I'm pretty sure you don't use the same name everywhere, right? Please explain your nicknames if possible!
> 
> IRL
> 
> *Jolty*: Me and my friends made up nicknames for all of us, and I ended up with Jolty - derived from my initials JLT. All of my friends call me this most of the time. :D (and yes, it makes lurking the forums confusing now there's a Jolty here... x3)


Now? I've been here since conforums, man ;-; except for a year of being Spanners but yeah

Anyway
Jolty - anywhere pokemon related
KillerQueenOfTheFiends - my own forum
PurplePenguin - most other places
HitlerFrog - to annoy people with.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 27, 2008)

Jolty said:


> Jolty - anywhere pokemon related
> KillerQueenOfTheFiends - my own forum
> PurplePenguin - most other places
> HitlerFrog - to annoy people with.
> *Spanners - when screwing with MD lulz i hate him*


----------



## Terry. T. (Jun 27, 2008)

You can call me:
Tex
Texifier
Terry. T
Terry
Tez
Tuck
Tucker

And I'm in:
Serebii-Terry. T. (WAY popular)
Here-Terry. T.
Pokémon Town-Torterry (halfway between Mod and Admin)
Pokégym-Torterry
Psypokes-Terry. T
Youtube-Texerster (not a member yet)
Marriland-Texerster
Poképlushies-TT
I'm in a lot!


----------



## Jolty (Jun 27, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Spanners - when screwing with MD lulz i hate him


Ah bollocks I forgot Spanners
yeah that's a lurking name I spose :B


----------



## Keltena (Jun 27, 2008)

'Mel' in real life a lot of the time. (I used to have a friend who called me 'Watermelon'. Uh... ._.)

Online names:
'Salamander'. I needed some kind of word for a name, and this is what popped into my head. It's done a good job of sticking with me.
'Keltena'. It was originally a name for a character in a story (who has _long_ since ceased to exist.) I found myself in sudden need of a 'unique' name to use online, and I remembered the name I'd thought up years before. It... also stuck. (I use 'Keltena Asule' on those insanely large sites where even 'Keltena' is taken.)
'Glacierstream'. Or just 'Glacier.' It was my name on a Warriors site. I used to go by it, don't anymore.


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 27, 2008)

I am Zhorken _everywhere_. Informal derivations that I don't actually use as usernames include Zhork and Zhorkitty; I'll also use Zhork when there is a five-to-six-character limit I guess. (Though if you call me Zhorkitty and I don't know you terribly well, I'll probably give you some pretty weird looks.)


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 27, 2008)

You call yourself an ocelot, but you'll always be a sork to me. *pats*


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 27, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> ...you are unbelievably geeky, d'you know that? XD


...would you have me any other way?

:3


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 27, 2008)

pg - jjh forums
peegeray - everywhere else

but most people call me pg anyway


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Most places: shadow_lugia
Dragcave+forums: Thornstar
RPs: Thorn
Neopets: dragonPoke
pkmn.net: shadowaker
School: Beast


----------



## Minish (Jun 27, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> ...would you have me any other way?
> 
> :3


Never. >D
<33


----------



## Keta (Jun 27, 2008)

I've had so many Maplestory names. Sanakiron, Lijierfai, Zherahil, Zherae, Daikyrai, Ketae, Elhairah.

Online I used to use StarryCelebi/HikariSparkle or something like that on oekakies. Eventually, when I first set foot on the old JJHO oekaki, I picked up the name Keta. It got lengthened to Ketaikeon- and I've usually been using variations of Ketaikeon ever since.


----------



## ESP (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm ESP on every pokemon website I go to.


----------



## vaporeon99 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have had alot of nicknames...In the real world I have been known as Tater-tot and Tiki. Those are the main ones.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 27, 2008)

It's either Ekibyōgami or Mageslayer99 for me on the Internet.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 27, 2008)

well on youtube I am bayleafqween and everywhere else i am may white


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 27, 2008)

link008: Pokemon websites, from my Pokemon Crater username.

Storm, Earth, and Fire: Just about every forum I join that's not Pokemon-centric, I'll use this if I can.

Shadowfury: I usually use this if the above doesn't fit.

SeedSnatcher: Lurker account. However on one forum I got dragged into posting, but that's an exception.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jun 27, 2008)

No nickname in real life.

Pikachu Goddess - Pretty much everywhere that you can post stuff. ;3

Tiger_Jewel0 - For an old, decaying level 77 account on Runescape. (Everyone reading: *points and laughs*)


----------



## Flying Bread (Jun 27, 2008)

In real Life
Sean-John: These girls thought my name was John for like, the first week, until I told them. Then they called me Sean-John
Sean: My Real name.

Online:
Potatoes: Something isane I made up after too much caffiene at 1 am
Listeriene Lover: See above
Citolim: Milotic backwards
Lovrina Addict 4ever!!!!: I think Lovrina's kinda hot.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 27, 2008)

On the not-internet, my name is Sophie, which is a pretty alright name. :D I hate it when people spell it wrong, though. I'm not a shop, so don't call me Shopie, you loony. I also get called Soph, for obvious reasons? My mum also calls me Sophie-Lou, because of my middle name. It... makes me sound like a toilet. D: nooooo

I am, of course, Bluwiikoon on the internet, and I get called Blu, Bluwii and sometimes Blue. I sometimes swap it up a bit, like Koonwiiblu and Blukoony. I also used to be Silver Wind, Suuweycoone and Suuwiikoon, but I don't use them anymore. I think I was Chigarona at some point, too.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 27, 2008)

HelloClarice in the Sims 2 community and some gay places, Mr Fantastic at a teen forum, Harlequin here and the rest of the Pokémon community, and er, something at FFN. Probably Metamorphmuggle.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Other than Arylett Dawnsborough? Let me think... I don't really go on many other forums and Arylett is my preferred.

I used to use Naxalge Dusksfield though. Naxalge is an anagram of my real name, plus the letter "x". (You know in Kingdom Hearts? The Nobody's names, like Roxas, for example, are anagrams of the names of their former selves plus "x". And I wanted to know what I would be called as a Nobody. Because I'm a loser like that.) Added the "Dusksfield" to contrast with the "Dawnsborough" in Arylett.

And when I was younger, I used to have a plethora of unoriginal names which I can't really remember. (Such as "Autumn Angel" and "Carbuncle 004" for that cute little summon in Final Fantasy.)

Also, I use Arkra de Atnura for my e-mail address. Arkra is a word I made up which means "aura" or "essense". De is Spanish/French for "of". And "Atnura" is the name of the symbol I use to represent myself. (The full name of it being Atnura Mourmedy Charcill, actually. I just call it Atnura for short.) So I suppose you could say that it means "Essence of Arylett's Symbol." or "Aura of Arylett/Me."

Yeah, I'm strange with the way I come up with my names.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 27, 2008)

Timmy - Since forever.
Purple Moon Boots- Use it on random places and on YouTube. Used to use it here.
Timmicita - On dA and LJ. It's like a nickname my best friend gave me or something and I thought it sounded cool.

But eh, I've had trillions names but I mostly use these three now.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 28, 2008)

Real Life:

-Monkey... No clue about the origin, my parents just call me that.

Online:

-Emberfan: My friend used to have Blizzardfan, so I chose something similiar, but different.

-Samurai Cow: I don't remember why, he was just a doodle... Bored in Science Class probably...

-Grinning Calamity: Pretty cool, huh? I also just use Grin sometimes, like on Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 28, 2008)

Azulmagia, Karma, Klavier.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 28, 2008)

I forgot to say that on SPPF I am spearow_treecko_lover (o.o Thinking of changing that)


----------



## STEELIXMANIAC (Jun 28, 2008)

I mainly use two names on forums...

This one, STEELIXMANIAC, as well as, King of Steel, which I am known as at SPPf.


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 28, 2008)

here are all the nicknames I currently use or have used in the past

#100 (Number 100)
@
Abwayax
abwayaxnemesis
abwayaxkauchaomai
A Maverick Renegade
Atheist Pikachu
Atheist Raichu
Babywax
Binary Man
Dunsparce
Devastar Jormungand
EternalNovember
Flagrant System Error
Fragezeichen
Galacticow
gammaman2009
Halfgallon
Ilbain42
Kauchaomai
Kauchesis
Kick-Ass Probopass
Green2
Marill
Nemesis
Permutation
Professor Glitch
Rogue Skullkraken
Snowball
Snubbixtrainer176
Unownymous
The Spiro Needle
Windows 2000
Wolfgang von Krieg


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah I'm pretty much just Mhaladie nowadays. And any other nicknames you can think of for it, mainly Mhal, though I did used to be Mhals on this forum and I wish people called me Mhally because I think it's a good nickname. Also been called Mhalsy by the lovely Dannichu, and I think someone called me Mhalsy Whalsy once.

Other than Mhaladie and its many nicknames, I can also be found on a few places as Stormityne, which was my old nickname on places. (I'm Stormityne on Deviantart and LJ) And, uh, I used to be called Bluefox15 way back when, but that was a loooong time ago. Anyone who remembers me as Bluefox gets a cookie. ;)


----------



## Magenta (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't really know about names. I have so few of them compared to some people.

I guess I try and use Magenta wherever I can, it's been with me on the internet since forever (originally Magenta-chan but I've grown out of that phase now).

My second choice is normally Hanneda (Or Hannada as a mis-spelling) pretty much taken from a mis-pronunciations of my name once. I still have no idea how I managed it...

The only other one is Hannatama, but I've only used it once. I kinda like it though, I might try and use it more often.


----------



## Flazeah (Jun 28, 2008)

Other than Flazeah, which I think I only use here, my usual online nickname is Flare. I'd be fine with being called Flare or Flaze here. :3

 Flazeah is pronounced flay-za, by the way. And on that note, you may call me Flayza also. I might even change the spelling of it to Flayza. But probably not. Eh.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 28, 2008)

Heh.

Real life:
Liz
Lizzy (only a select few can use that nickname...>>)

Internet:
Ruffled
Ruffy

Haha, I suck.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 28, 2008)

I have several ridiculous IRL nicknames, all of which my parents use and I'm not telling you what they are. D:!

Online... umm
I'm only Tailsy on here. I generally go as Srebra everywhere else, although on ff.net I use ZheroRuby.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jun 28, 2008)

MissingNoguy55 - TRSRockin/YouTube/Serebii
Glitchtrainer - TCoD IF (InvisionFree)/Was my name when I first joined on the old forums.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jun 28, 2008)

IRL:

Nick the Dick (not one of my favorites, as I'm sure you can tell)
Jappo
Kamikaze
Cho
Ching Chong
Jap
Asian
Gaysian (I'm not really gay)

Yeah...

Online:

IBTG (username is "I beat the game!" on PFU)
Alaph (variations are Alpha, Alfa, etc.)
Alpalophlasm (dunno WTF this dude was high on)


----------



## Desolater66 (Jun 28, 2008)

Real Name

Carlos

Online Nick

Flaco-  im a skinny person xD

Argo- online video game link

Desolater- forum nickname


----------



## @lex (Jun 28, 2008)

Online:

Pizzus - for sites that don't accept @ :P

@lex - as often as possible

Offline:

Alexander

Alex

Whatever the boys in class come up with next >_< Of course, they are the only ones who call me that :roll:


----------



## 87 (Jun 29, 2008)

IRL
Noah.

Online
Noah.

I was here on the old forums, and the forums before that. I had a different name and identity.

I was Mr. Game and Watch.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 29, 2008)

Besides the one I have here, my other nickname is Dark_Star. Which, BTW, is an old, old term for a Black hole.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 29, 2008)

Alaphlosiam said:


> Gaysian (I'm not really gay)


so you keep telling us

Anyway I'm Vladimir Putin's LJ here, Strangy pretty much everywhere and Kiss Me Hardy on SomethingAwful.

Jesus irl.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 29, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Jesus irl.


xD

AAANYWAY

IRL: 
Zorrers (unless you want your face ripped off and hung on my wall, DON'T call me this.)

Online:
Wind of Darkness- Too much WW at midnight is bad for your health. I use this at TR'sRockin, and at places that are dead now. Created last summer.

Zora of Termina- Self explanitory. Well not quite. It's basically just my first name with "of Termina" at the end because MM rocked and you know it. 
Used at: Here, basically. Nowhere else.

Antipathic Zora / AntipathicZora- I only use the latter if I can't use spaces. Again, just my first name with something attached.
Used at:
-With space: Nowhere you've heard of.
-Without space: Gaia and deviantArt.

Stuff I've gotten stuck with online:
Zor (THERE IS ONLY ONE PERSON IN EXISTENCE WHO CAN CALL ME THIS)
Darkness (I told him to call me Zora, buuut...)
WoD (I seriously hate it when people abbreviate that >>)


...AAAAND that's about it. :D


----------



## Foxsundance (Jun 29, 2008)

Youtube, and almost everywhere else: Foxsundance
Some places: Fox's Un-Dance
AIM: TheBlueCipher


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 29, 2008)

WUE(short for "Worst Username Ever", used various places)
Chibs(one of my characters, used for pokemon sites)
Kuzie(another character, used for non-pokemon sites)
Ichigo(yet another character, used for Pokemon sites)
sneasel363(my neopets username, made it when I was very young...)


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jun 30, 2008)

*The Real World:*
Justin - Plain and boring, it's my first name. Simple as that.
Nitrogen, Nitro - Yes, people IRL call me by my screen name sometimes. Yes, I answer to it. Yes, I'm a nerd.
*Last Name* - People used to call me by my last name a lot. I wish they still would, actually. It made me feel cool.

*The Internets:*
XS-Nitrogen, Nitrogen, Nitro - My primary screen name, and derivatives thereof. As for why I chose it... Try saying "XS-Nitrogen" out loud sometime, and maybe you'll get it :D
FrostedDonut - I used to play Jedi Outcast online. People knew me wherever I went, and I don't know why. I'm not even kidding. Even people on the foreign, non-English-speaking servers knew who I was. So when I didn't want attention, I used FrostedDonut. It eventually became my primary name for Tribes, and I still use it once in awhile for variety.

I have other random names I use on the internets, but nothing I stick with for any length of time and/or use consistantly.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

Julius: Due to my obsession with the game Castlevania, my friends have decided to call me Julius (the main character's name).
Belmont: Every forum I go to this is my name.
Big Heiser: Due to the fact that I have a little brother (mini-Heiser). Heiser, my last name, simply will not do.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 1, 2008)

Online:
Jax
Flareth
The Ninja Pikachu
One Winged Kitten
and a lot more...


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm Polarsuku at almost everywhere else but here. 

And Dewgong everywhere that I'm not Polarsuku. I will never use Polarsuku here at TCoD though.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 1, 2008)

All are online...

*SK:* I know of one person that still calls me this. xD It comes from, a long time ago, before Neopets started going down the drain... my username was long. As it involved the Skull Kids from the Legend of Zelda games, it stuck.
*Spiky:* The Skull Kid account got frozen, so I assigned new words to "SK"-- and they became Spiky Kitsune, just because I thought it sounded cool. Spiky stuck.
It's also given way to many other names, such as Spikes, Spikemeister, and Spike.
*Click:* Just a character-name.
*The Rawrasaurus:* Another character name, sorta.
*Ahouji:* Of course, here. Stupid + prince. I really like Slowking, so... yeah.

... yes. XD There are others but they're irrelevant.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 1, 2008)

There's Grim online, and that's it.

Then there's G here, derived from my online persona. Oh, and Johnnylou, for some reason.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog (give or take spaces and capitals)... EVERYWHERE.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 2, 2008)

*In use*
RainbowRayquaza - here, Veldrimon, dead Neopets account, most places.
Rainbow - JJH forums. Everyone calls me that anyway.
Jellybean_Dragon - Neopets
Leafeon42 - iGoogle and Neopets

*Dead names*
Leafeon5 - used to use it for lurking in paintchats
Lugia - used it a very long time ago at Pokemon Dream drawing board
RainbowRattata - an account at somewhere. I forgot the password for it so I re-registered there as RainbowRayquaza.

*Real life*
Leah - I have no nicknames even though I give hundreds to my friends :(


----------



## SlipKnoT (Jul 5, 2008)

Tyler
Ty
T
SlipKnoT
Slippy
Douchebag
Suicune619
Suicune
Music Guru Tyler of 69CRACK
Demigod


----------



## bobbyjkl (Jul 6, 2008)

For me? IRL: Bobby
Wierd made up nicknames: Unocho 3 ( if you write 183 in a weird way, it looks like the letter b lol)
Online name: Bobbyjkl  (don't ask me why I add the jkl. I don't know why.)


----------



## Spoon (Jul 6, 2008)

I almost excusively use Spoon-Fork, which originates from my username Spoon. I adore the pronoucation of Spoon, and the utensil. My original username was Zyronixx, which came from my old adoration of fire (pyro), the letter Z (Zyro), and the other letters I liked. I then became Wolfie, which originates from my adoration of wolves. My username, Oddly Hydraulic, Kay¿ was a parody of my friend, Sarah's phrase: Taste the Freaking Rainbow, Kay?

 In real life, I call one of my friends, Lucas, Fish, and in turn he calls me Not Fish.


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 6, 2008)

Deathguise, Obsidian, Vesuvius, Aeons and Chromaggus are my various names.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 6, 2008)

Besides this:

FlamingRuby (Serebii, YouTube)
EmeraldSky (PC)
LightningTopaz (BMG)
SparklingBlue (Thevgs.net, general nick)
ShineDiamond (general name)


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 6, 2008)

irl: duck, tree, homedawg, rag. (first name, height, no idea, hair)

online: Hidancat, Ragnarok, Hugh_Man, Thanatos, YUKI.N, etc. (naruto((ew)), norse ftw, human!!1, death, Haruhi, other stuff) 

so yeah.


----------



## Saith (Jul 6, 2008)

*IRL:*

Azz
Azza
Big House
Mr. Big (not like that :dead: )
Azz Da Spazz

*Online:*

AaronCG
AaronCasa-G
AzzaGrazzazzle
Arwhooo
Saith


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 7, 2008)

TCoD username- Frozen Weta
deviantART username- FrozenWeta
Pikmin Returns username- fungus freak

Aaaaaand to everyone else, I am Ahmet, and I am very, very glad I have that name.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 7, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> I have several ridiculous IRL nicknames, all of which my parents use and I'm not telling you what they are. D:!
> 
> Online... umm
> I'm only Tailsy on here. I generally go as Srebra everywhere else, although on ff.net I use ZheroRuby.


you'll always be Tailsy to me.

Err, I be Altmer here and pretty much everywhere else. Occasionally I use comradealtmer as well (such as on last.fm)

Oh, and Oceanborn Elf on Nightwish forums because I was being lol.

Hi.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh I just remembered that Tailsy calls me Tim Tam

:B


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 7, 2008)

Timmy said:


> Oh I just remembered that Tailsy calls me Tim Tam
> 
> :B


That's what I call one of my friends, Tamsyn. I also call her Tambourine.


----------

